# Elektrotechnischer Schalter



## MSuter (26. Januar 2004)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem: Ich versuche, meinen PC mit einem Elektronischen Schalter einzuschalten. Das Problem ist, dass ich gerade mal einene Schaltspannung von 0.3V habe. Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Relais welche mit einer so geringen Spannung Schalten. Auch Transistoren benötigen mindestens 0.6V. Weiss jemand wie ich einen solchen elektronischen Schalter mit 0.3V Steuerspannung realisieren kann?


----------



## chibisuke (26. Januar 2004)

Also meines wissens gibt es durchaus Transistoren die bereits bei einer solchen spannung schalten. Das sind halt nur entsprechend Spezielle modelle.

Alternativ könnte man auch einen FET benutzen.


----------

